# How to win a Trail class???



## Horse_Chick (Mar 27, 2008)

Hi everyone, 
like my other posts lol

Does anyone have any tips on how to win a trail class??? 
Like...... 
1) What do the judges look for in the.... 
-walk 
-jog 
-lope 
-back 
-stop
-poles

2)Any tips for me??? 

3)How long should i have my reins for a senior and a young horse with trail

4)What are some things that up your score??? 

5)what are some things that lower your score??? 

Any tip would be great. 
XX


----------



## AKPaintLover (May 26, 2007)

Take your time through the course (don't rush). I have had judges say to let your horse pause while on the bridge. Don't look behind you while doing back throughs - learn to feel it out and keep your body square. accustom your horse to various obstacles so they are no surprise. Practice bridges, gates, side passes, back throughs, etc. at home so it is easy at show. work on getting your horse not to tick the trot poles. Work on pivots. 

The biggest thing is to practice, practice...you want smooth, relaxed, and not rushed.


----------



## bgood400 (Nov 10, 2008)

Its important not to have your reins too long. You need to be able to manuver without having your hand up by your chin. You need to work your horse over elevated poles to help them learn to pick there feet up. Judges knock off points for hitting the poles. When your asked to do a turn in the box they dont want you to do a pivot they want to see forward motion, almost walking a circle inside the box. As paintlover said its really important not to rush. If your horse is trying to rush an obstacale or you hit a pole in the back through just stop, sit there for a few seconds and regroup. Often I see people over correct mistakes because they are in too big of a hurry.
Hope this helps you.


----------



## kershkova (Jun 25, 2008)

Take 4 seconds between obsticles


----------

